# Sticky  Welcome to Crystal - FF Resident embryologist



## Anthony Reid

Dear All,

I would like to welcome Crystal to the team.

Crystal is a senior embryologist - who works at a UK fertility clinic and she has kindly volunteered her time to us for a few weeks.

Please take it easy on her! and please consider whether your questions would be more appropriate for the nurses or midwives.

When searching - You may find that the question you have has been answered in the past, however it might be worth bumping the old topic for crystals attention because science moves forward and things may have changed since the original thread was answered.

Tony


----------



## CrystalW

Hello Everyone,


Thanks for the introduction.

I am happy to try and give you general embryology advice but remember this is no substitute for the advice your clinic can give you - they have seen your embryos and they have your full medical history.

I am also having quite a few posts so please be patient - i will do my best to try and answer you.

Best wishes


----------

